# Make a Potion Bottle Label in GIMP



## victorian-witch (Aug 19, 2011)

I want to add a Victorian inspired version of Canned Monster to my props for my Victorian witch decor this year. I intend to add this label to a can that I artificially rust. Here's how I did it!






I always try to use images and fonts that are free and fair to use. I rely mostly on The Graphics Fairy, DA Font, and Open Clip Art for my images. If using materials from around the web for your haunt, make sure it is free for personal use, and if you do a professional haunt, make sure it is free for commercial use! Everything on OpenClipArt and Graphics Fairy _*should*_ be totally free, but double check.

On DA Font, you need to filter your search results to only show 100% free fonts.

Here's how (I hope you will be able to click these to enlarge them):

Select a category of fonts from the top menu.








Select the "More Options" Menu that is above the font listings.








Check the box for "100% free" fonts.








Click submit! 

Images used:

Graphics Fairy Ribbon Frame
Gossamer Model Sheet from WB
OpenClipArt label

Fonts used:

Chuck Noon by Twicolabs
Return to Sender by Tom Kolter
Victorian Parlor by Eric K.

The technique I used in the video is the same basic technique I use to make promotional images, banners, and logos in my writing consultation job! If you are able to follow along with what I did (compiling the pieces that you want from around the web, adding text in your desired font, and making adjustments to the colors for a polished look), then you can make just about anything in GIMP.

I ended up using The Goldsmith Vintage font, also by Eric K, in the final version instead of Chuck Noon and a free clip art set of eyes that reminded me of Gossamer, which I colored in GIMP.

Here is the final version, which should now be totally fair to use.










Hope this helps!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks good.

The only thing I see in the options area is "Report this photo".


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Fun!
As far as free goes, the monster you show is a copyrighted image to LoonyToons/Warner Brothers so you may want to change that or risk getting sued.
The banner/ribbon border is kind of neat, but it seems kind of out of place with the monster theme.


----------



## victorian-witch (Aug 19, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> Fun!
> As far as free goes, the monster you show is a copyrighted image to LoonyToons/Warner Brothers so you may want to change that or risk getting sued.
> The banner/ribbon border is kind of neat, but it seems kind of out of place with the monster theme.


Hey FontGeek, thank you so much for the heads up. I figured the image of Gossamer would be safe since it has been 70 years since the episode originally aired, which is the usual amount of time for copyright. Since they are making new stuff with Gossamer in it, that must change things. Maybe altering the old original image of Gossamer would be okay, but since I used a newer one it could be a problem? I know people make Looney Tunes graphics all the time but I don't know how much they actually look into the legal side of it.


----------



## victorian-witch (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you David, I will work on fixing the download thing as soon as I am able, but I may have to go back and change the label to an older version of Gossamer first or remove him all together and come up with a different idea so that it is fair to use. 

When I look at the image on my Photobucket account, I see the download button but not the report button! I might have to try Google Drive instead.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are just going to use it yourself, for a noncommercial operation (home haunt) it probably wouldn't be much of an issue, but if you distribute it, then you can run into problems.
Disney, Warner Bros, and most of the other animation and movie giants keep their copyrights up to date. Much of the Disney and Warner Bros. stuff you see out there is actually illegal under copyright laws. Disney tends to be pretty hard nosed about protecting their image(s), but with the hundreds of millions, if not billions, they've spent to create and promote those images, I don't blame them a bit.


----------

